# What did you actually carry today? (End of day pocket dump)



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If we can be honest about our carry habits one of the best ways is a random check. 

No fair, with me asking on a day when I carried a handgun, but I’m probably missing some other items, many others would not be without, even on a Sunday around the house. (I did run to an auto parts store. But that was really my only venture to town today).

In the interest of honesty, I will confess, most days of the week I’m not carrying a firearm. I work in a family medicine clinic. Even wearing scrubs, it can be a bit of a chore and a professional risk to carry, in that environment.

Here is what I pulled from my pockets and waistband today, before getting ready for bed.










my cell phone is not in the picture, but I was using it to take the picture.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

!911a1, SRK, flashlight, set of keys. spare mag., cash wallet and hanky


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Here is an “Honesty shot”, of my after work “pocket dump”. (That is correct, no firearm. I work in a clinic. )


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

......and a mask!
I see that. Actually I have a box of masks in my car.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Higgy Baby said:


> ......and a mask!
> I see that. Actually I have a box of masks in my car.
> (I'll do my pocket dump later)


working in a clinic means a mask. It’s pretty much the only place I still wear one. Our governor is letting his emergency orders expire in October 31st, except for a few. Masks in healthcare facilities will remain a requirement.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

SSGN_Doc said:


> working in a clinic means a mask. It’s pretty much the only place I still wear one. Our governor is letting his emergency orders expire in October 31st, except for a few. Masks in healthcare facilities will remain a requirement.


We've been overly cautions the past couple years as we have lost a few friends and family members. However- as cautious has we may have been- we had a family member visit for about a week just a few weeks ago who had a slight cough. He said it was just a cold. But believe it or not- it was covid and we did get it. I got sick on the 28th- was positive on the 2nd- and finally negative on the 12. Agatha still positive yesterday- expect here to clear today? 
Bottom line- it's still out there- and you can still get it.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

1 - J-frame S&W Airweight 38 Special 
1 - Kershaw Scallion
1 - Kershaw 1555 TI
1 - CRKT R3801 LCK
3 - quarters
3 - dimes 
1 - nickle
8 - pennies
1 - set car/house/garage keys
1 - plastic pill bottle w/ assorted pills 

I bet I'm not the only person who carries 3 pocket knives !
Gary
That was fun !


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Pretty much what I ended up carrying all weekend. Went out of town for our weddin* anniversary. Visited a farmers market, a great little Mexican food restaurant for lunch, and grocery store the first day to get some supplies for the cottage we rented. (Farmers market salad, and some filet mignon made at the cottage that night, was quite nice.). 

Next day ventured out to Cape Flattery. Then returned for some supper at a marina-side restaurant. 

Drove home after some rather hearty breakfast. Then laundry and cleaned up the truck.

The Airweight J-frame definitely deserves its reputation as a handgun you can have with you, most anytime.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

gwpercle said:


> 1 - J-frame S&W Airweight 38 Special
> 1 - Kershaw Scallion
> 1 - Kershaw 1555 TI
> 1 - CRKT R3801 LCK
> ...


Does one pocket knife with 3 blades count?
Stockman
keys
mini light ad tweezers
trayvax
lip balm
extra mag
cell phone


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shield .45
2 extra mags
Kershaw Emerson folder
Super Leatherman
Olight Warrior mini
Phone
Keys


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Some of the components may change but I generally try not to leave home without this. Sometimes the gun is aGlock 19 sometimes the gun is a Glock 43.

I don't carry my nice water bottle, my pocket watch, handkerchief or my little IFAK with me to the gym.

I _never_ carry any gun at the VA and I don't carry the IFAK because I don't ever want to have to empty my pockets and explain to them why I'm carrying it.

I also don't carry the sunglasses since the VA gave me these high speed, low drag photograys.

and I always wear a hat


Most often the brown one third from the left


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Simple here ..
Phone
Watch
Key
Sig EDC with a 12rds mag


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

My usual: P365, P380, Kershaw Launch 8 & 10, wallet, keys, Fenix P32 light, 
Casio G-Shock Rangemaster watch, 12 round mag for the P365 
(23 round total). Usually have Chapstick, Epi-pen (bee stings), comb 
for my beard and 2 or 3 fireballs. 








Dano


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, some of you guys carry a lot of stuff. Me? Keys, wallet, pocket knife, Ruger LCP with two spare magazines...oh, and a can of chaw.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

rolled out the house with my favorite setup. Still of course looking at a glock but right now Springfield x9, tier 1 slim and kore nylon


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JamesCC said:


> rolled out the house with my favorite setup. Still of course looking at a glock but right now Springfield x9, tier 1 slim and kore nylon
> 
> View attachment 22537


Big ole Springfield!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not the end of the day yet, but this is what I’ve got today. A little heavier today with the 640 in .357 over carrying the 442, but still in the same comfort level.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Big ole Springfield!


Yessirr


----------

